# killifish



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

i have been trying for ages to get hold of a male and female five lined killifish, and none of my local stores will order them, i have a nice tank with a complete lack of surface fish, can anyone tell why there are no killifish, and what i could possibly have to replace it


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Seeing as we have no idea where you are located, there's no way to begin to even answer this question.


----------



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

my apologies i am in birmingham, england


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well they probably dont keep it since most of them are seasonal fish that only live very shortly.

I dont know if this will help since your in the UK but try looking on the American Killifish Association's web site, they might have affiliates in the UK. www.aka.org


----------



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

thankyou, it seems such a waste to have the surface area and nothing to go there, if it comes down to it, ill get some hatchetfish, not my favorites but still quite nice


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Try this site 

http://www.killi.co.uk/ 

Its an awesome site thats based in the UK. He has a for sale section for UK and a fish & egg listing. If you don't see what you are looking for, you could always email him. With his site being so incredibly comprehensive, I am quite sure he has lots of killie contacts.

Oh and here is the http://www.bka.org.uk/ (British Killifish Association)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I made this thread sticky on account of having such useful links in it. We get this question fairly regularly, and it's high time we had the answer always at the ready. Thanks, Christine & harif!


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

After a bit of searching, I find that the five line killifish are in fact Aphyosemion striatum; a rather easy water bunny type. They will swim throughout the tank, and are not surface type killies.

For surface type killies, consider some of the Epiplaty genus.

And, yes I know this is a very very old thread 

take care,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan
AKA #08840, SAA #162, SVAS #120, HOOLIGAN #1
Wilmington, DE


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Are there any killies thart dont die seasonaly that can live in my 55g community


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow old thread. There are some big killis from Florida. Golden Earred, I think http://www.fishinthe.net/html/fishguide/fishguide_fish.php?FC=144&nl=&nt=1


----------



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

*Great site to find killifish*

http://www.geocities.com/killiesbyruth/

I have bought multiple pairs of killies from Ruth. They have always arrive alive and beautiful. Best of all, they are only $8 a pair and then around $10 to ship. Great site to buy killies from.


----------

